# suggestions on getting the best SQ out of what equip i have at the moment.



## 88sinz (Apr 13, 2008)

I had sclipse 6.5 SC6500 comps, but they fried. So now using memphis PR 6.5's in front, and RE 6.5 coax in the back. Processing is an eclipse CD5000, and running an eclipse EA2000 amp. any suggestions? thinking about buing either the XXX comp set, or the RE C comp set. other than that, any suggestions of what i can do now without buying anything to get some decent sound? thinking i should put my re's in the front. they are more vibrant, clearer, and louder. move the PR's to the rear. what do you suggest?


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

88sinz said:


> I had sclipse 6.5 SC6500 comps, but they fried. So now using memphis PR 6.5's in front, and RE 6.5 coax in the back. Processing is an eclipse CD5000, and running an eclipse EA2000 amp. any suggestions? thinking about buing either the XXX comp set, or the RE C comp set. other than that, any suggestions of what i can do now without buying anything to get some decent sound? thinking i should put my re's in the front. they are more vibrant, clearer, and louder. move the PR's to the rear. what do you suggest?


Are your doors properly sealed and deadened? If not, you need to do that. If so, you can try moving your RE's to the front, but really this is a forum where most don't use coaxials and even rarely passive component sets. So, you will find most suggesting going with a simple 2-way active front stage. I'm not sure on the processing the CD5000 carries, but I think you are able to run 3-way active with it (I don't think it has t/a though). Either way speaker location and installation are far more important than the equipment you use.


----------



## 88sinz (Apr 13, 2008)

well all my speakers are re. they are temp. front and rears are RE coaxials. donnt know why i said memphis. its a temp setup untl i get the XXX comp set, ot the RE C comp set. not sure which one i want yet tho. then ill get rif of the EA2000 and get the 4ch EA4000 to run them active.


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

88sinz said:


> well all my speakers are re. they are temp. front and rears are RE coaxials. donnt know why i said memphis. its a temp setup untl i get the XXX comp set, ot the RE C comp set. not sure which one i want yet tho. then ill get rif of the EA2000 and get the 4ch EA4000 to run them active.


Have you considered piecing together your own front stage? I find it a bit wasteful to purchase a comp set to run active unless of course you are getting a substantial discount on them. Or if the passives can sell for a nice return. If I was you I would do a good bit of research before purchasing a passive set. There is a wealth of good information here, take advantage of it.

BTW - this is in the wrong forum section


----------

